# Di Xiao Tour Diary



## Adie

Take a look in to life on the road with one of the UK's most promising young artists as she travels Europe on her ECHO Rising Stars Tour.

Di Xiao's Video Diary


----------



## Adie

Follow Di Xiao on Twitter http://twitter.com/dixiao

Di Xiao has uploaded a new diary entry 




Watch Di Xiao play Ravel's Alborada del Gracioso


----------



## Adie

After an Internet drought Di Xiao has updated her video diary from Salzburg! This instalment was recorded shortly before she played her Mozarteum recital 24 March 2009. Enjoy!!




Di Xiao has uploaded a new video diary entry from Salzburg's Mozarteum: Di Xiao Video Diary 6


----------



## Adie

*Di Xiao Video Diary*

Di Xiao's 7th ECHO Rising Star Video Diary entry, recorded in Cologne following her Salzburg, Vienna and Stockholm recitals. Includes footage of Di Xiao rehearsing Sergej Prokofjew's Sonata Nr. 6, op. 82 in Vienna's Shubert-Saal.


----------



## Adie

*Di Xiao Classic FM Interview*

Listen to Di Xiao talk to Classic FM about her journey from China to the UK, her career and life on the road as a concert pianist, CLICK HERE  and scroll to the broadcast from30.04.09, enjoy!


----------



## Adie

*New Tour Diary Entry*

Concert Pianist Di Xiao has uploaded the eighth of her Video Diary Entries to YouTube. Enjoy!


----------

